# Vintage Rabbit Hunting Print - Pretty Much Says What It Is All About !!!



## NWS (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey folks,
Thought I would share with everyone a pic of a vintage Rabbit Hunting Print that will sure enough sum up what Rabbit Hunting & any kind of hunting is all about.

This is part of a collection from the old Kiekhaefer Mercury Marine Company (better known as the Original Mercury Marine Company founded in Fond Du Lac, Wisconsin).

I have about a half dozen different hunting & fishing prints given to me from the Kiekhaefer Mercury Marine Company back in the day when my aunt worked there in the 1960's & 70's.

This Rabbit Hunting scene vividly and emotionally sums up how all us Rabbit Hunting addicts feel.  Words cannot express!!!  The print says it all!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool!! post the rest of the prints, I love that kind of old stuff.


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 27, 2010)

makes me want to drop the tailgate!!!!!!!


----------



## bigrob82 (Mar 27, 2010)

man thats cool you have to love art


----------



## NWS (Mar 27, 2010)

*Here's Another Print*

Springer Spaniel flushing a Pheasant.  I guess you can see why they are called Springer Spaniels !!!


----------



## rabbit hunter (Mar 27, 2010)

Nuthin but tri's and no blues


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 28, 2010)

*Rabbit tracks everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ >*

Yep, not a Blue Tick in the State, back then??

I bet them are Branko's !!

Hare Hounds, not Beagles, they call them Harriers, about 18" tall.

http://www.oakhillblueticks.com/daddyrabbitindex.html


Thanks for the photo.

D.R. ~~~~~~~~~~~~Rabbit Town, U.S. A.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Beagle Boy (Mar 31, 2010)

Good-looking photo. Looks almost as good as the one going into the Daddy Rabbit's kitchen. Who painted that thing.... Believe the girl's last name was something like Estes...... Her daddy a famous doctor of some kind......


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 31, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

What can I say?

Gald too see the Beagle Boy, is still Kicking!


DR.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>````


----------



## livin outdoors (Mar 31, 2010)

some folks can't see why a man would jump out of bed hours before daylight, load a pack of dogs and hit the road just to be in the woods at daylight.I've had a few mornings this year that I specifically remember the sound of a squirrel dog on the tree or a pack of beagles running a rabbit all while watching the sun come up.If we could only show those pictures to people we might have a lot of converts.


----------



## NWS (Apr 1, 2010)

Beagle Boy said:


> Good-looking photo. Looks almost as good as the one going into the Daddy Rabbit's kitchen. Who painted that thing.... Believe the girl's last name was something like Estes...... Her daddy a famous doctor of some kind......



I believe the artist who painted the Rabbit Print was Bob Kuhn.  He did a lot of work for Remington's Print Galleries.


----------



## dirtroad (Apr 2, 2010)

Beagle Boy said:


> Good-looking photo. Looks almost as good as the one going into the Daddy Rabbit's kitchen. Who painted that thing.... Believe the girl's last name was something like Estes...... Her daddy a famous doctor of some kind......



A Proctologist.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Kuhn*

Thats a great pic! You can really feel the moment!

This here is a lousy pic of another Kuhn work thats a favorite. It reminds me of my days with my dad. Beagles running a rabbit kick up pheasant.


----------



## creekbender (Apr 4, 2010)

Beagle Boy said:


> Good-looking photo. Looks almost as good as the one going into the Daddy Rabbit's kitchen. Who painted that thing.... Believe the girl's last name was something like Estes...... Her daddy a famous doctor of some kind......





dirtroad said:


> A Proctologist.



oh lawd !!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Apr 4, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

No NO,  Doc Estees, was No a

 proctologist he was a Hemoriodlogist !!

Pretty sure!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I bet he was a good Doctor BY--CRACKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

